# Etapa de potencia para motor unipolar



## Moguel (Feb 23, 2007)

Saludos

Tengo dos motores a pasos unipolares, me consumen como 2A de corriente cada uno, quiero hacer el control directamente desde el puerto paralelo.  Lo he intentado con ULN2803 pero no lo soporta. Necesito una etapa de potencia.
Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 23, 2007)

Estaban discutiendo el tema, hace unos días en:

http://ar.groups.yahoo.com/group/robots_desarrolladores/


----------



## Moguel (Feb 26, 2007)

Gracias Aristides

Checare eso.


----------



## Moguel (Feb 26, 2007)

No me puedo enlazar en el link, alguna otra sugerencia respecto al  desarrollo del circuito.


----------



## heli (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.cenece.com/ceneceC4.htm
Busca en google "unipolar stepper motor driver" o algo similar!!!


----------



## zacaroso (Nov 28, 2010)

hagalo con el L293


----------



## thenot (Nov 28, 2010)

zacaroso dijo:


> hagalo con el L293


Es un motor unipolar, no bipolar, ademas si te fijas el ultimo mensaje fue el 27 de febrero del 2007! ya no creo que lo necesite....


----------



## road24 (Dic 15, 2010)

algo fuera de tema, pero esto va en contra de lo que dice mi profesor de maquinas electricas, asi que a que se refieren con motor "unipolar", eh googleado pero no me dice algo que no diga el nombre por si solo


----------



## jorger (Dic 16, 2010)

road24 dijo:


> algo fuera de tema, pero esto va en contra de lo que dice mi profesor de maquinas electricas, asi que a que se refieren con motor "unipolar", eh googleado pero no me dice algo que no diga el nombre por si solo


 
Un motor unipolar es un *motor paso a paso unipolar*.Todos (o al menos la mayoría de nosotros) tenemos la costumbre de no poner el nombre completo, porque sabemos a qué nos referimos.

Saludos


----------

